# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  اعظم   عهد

## ابو همام

*كل يوم   نعاهد  الله  ((اياك  نعبد   واياك  نستعين ))  فحيتنا   كلها  تمتد  بين ((الحمدلله  ))وحتى   ((وﻻالضالين ))  فﻻبد  للوفاء بالعهد  من  قلب   يطرب   انسا  بسماع  ((الرحمن الرحيم ))  ويقف  اجﻻﻵ   مع  ((ملك يوم الدين ))  ويتكسر  راجيا  ((اهدنا الصراط  المستقيم ))  ويرتعد خوفا   من  سبيل   ((المغضوب  عليهم   والضالين ))  انه  اعظم    عهد   فى  اعظم   سورة 
فهل  وعت  قلوبنا    بهذا   العهد ..!
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*سلمت يداااااااك اللهم اهدنا الصراط المستقيم....ومن غير المغضوب عليهم...ولا الضالين...ااااااااااااااااااااااااامين
*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*الحمد لله بعظيم نعمه وكريم فضله وجميل آلائه ونشكره تعالي ونسأله العافية في الدنيا والآخرة . مشكوووور الأخ أبو همام .. فقدنا هذه الروائع أمس .. لعل المانع خير .
*

----------


## عز الدين

*الحمد لله رب العالمين 
*

----------


## ابو همام

*[QUOTE=حسن زيادة;806267]سلمت يداااااااك اللهم اهدنا الصراط المستقيم....ومن غير المغضوب عليهم...ولا الضالين...ااااااااااااااااااااااااامين[/
QUOTE]

جمعا يا ابو  الحسن
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*[QUOTE=محمد حسين سيد عثمان;806281]الحمد لله بعظيم نعمه وكريم فضله وجميل آلائه ونشكره تعالي ونسأله العافية في الدنيا والآخرة . مشكوووور الأخ أبو همام .. فقدنا هذه الروائع أمس .. لعل المانع خير .[/
QUOTE]

تسلم محمد  حسين
امس  حرمتنا  منكم   وعكه  صحيه  بسيطه  والحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عز الدين
					

الحمد لله رب 
العالمين 



دووووم يارب
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*سلامات...  , أجر وعافيه إن شاء الله.
*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسين سيد عثمان
					


سلامات...  , أجر وعافيه إن شاء الله.



تسلم  يارب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جزيت خيرا الحبيب ابو همام

*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

جزيت خيرا 
الحبيب ابو همام




بارك   الله  فيك   حبيبنا  كسﻻوى
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*جميله جدا
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*فاتحة الكتاب سرها عجيب في الامور كلها

باركا لله  في  ابوهمام
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوباوى
					

جميله جدا




الاجمل  مرورك
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر واصفر
					

فاتحة الكتاب سرها عجيب في الامور كلها


باركا لله  في  ابوهمام



تسلم   ياغالى
                        	*

----------

